# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  A quoi servent les worflows?

## Aurazed

Bonjour,

Un des lments du framework 3.0 est WWF Windows Worflow Foundation.
Je voulais savoir a quoi servaient les worflow et dans quel cas ils taient utile a mettre en place.

----------


## Thomas Lebrun

Un workflow (flux de travail) est une suite d'action excutes par un systme.

Il existe un grand nombre de workflow mais l'un des plus connus est celui des demandes de congs:

- User1 fait une demande de cong
- Un mail est envoy  son manager pour qu'il approuve (ou non) la demande
- Si le manager est absent, on passe  n + 1
- Le manager peut approuv/refuser la demande
- Un mail est envoy  l'employ pour l'informer de la dcision


Voila  ::):

----------


## Pit2689

Pour ce qui est des avantages du WF, je dirais qu'un programme dvellop de la sorte est aisment adaptable.

Imaginons que tu sois dans un programme ou tu aies a grer des fiches.

Cration de la fiche.
Encodage
Validation
Cloture

Et que pour une raison X ou Y, il te faille ajouter une nouvelle tape  ce "chemin d'excution" ( chemin qui est ni plus ni moins qu'un workflow ) et bien c'est trs facile.

Tu n'as pas  aller ajouter des lignes de codes dans 4 fichiers, si tu dveloppes des applications qui utilisent souvent le mme style de "chemin d'excution", tu peux rutiliser trs facilement ton wf, le windows workflow foundation t'assures que l'utilisateur ne pourra pas bypasser certaines tapes, qu'il devra suivre le chemin trac par ton wf, etc...

Et c'est une liste non-exhaustive des avantages des wf.

----------


## B.AF

oui enfin dans la ralit de WWF, il y a aussi le thread d'excution

----------

